# I love Klonopin!



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

I know that it is not helping me with my depression, and sometimes I need to skip driving because of the alteration in judgement, but when I take my dose, I CAN ACTUALLY BE ME!! I can talk fluently and comfortly. I can do things that I never was able to before. :banana 

I love it! F*** the dr that gave me ativan, which might as well be tic tacs.

I just can't believe how much more myself I feel. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Another happy user of Klonopin here too. I'm starting to think it's a little bit better than Xanax now.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Klonopin didn't do much for me unfortunately


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

klonopin is gonna make u depressed,u should combined it with some antidepresant meds.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Klonopin doesn't make everyone depressed.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

christiem said:


> I just can't believe how much more myself I feel. Does anyone else feel this way?


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You're lucky that you can at least try it. I can't seem to get anyone to prescribe this stuff.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I love my klonopin too, Id be lost without it.


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

What did you have to do ,say or what ever to get your dr. to rx Klonopin, I really believe that this med might help me after trying regular talk therapy with no luck.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Funny thing is, I met my current p-doc a couple of weeks ago. I explained my situation and he told me that my SA was severe. I was surprised at the severe diagnosis since it doesn't look too bad to me, but anyway, he gave me Klonopin to relieve my anxiety (which it did) and tide me over to the transition of using an MAOI as I was tapering off some SSRIs.


----------



## PBNC (Mar 4, 2006)

What's your dosage? It didn't work for me, but I wonder if my dose was too low...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I personally never liked Klonopin. 2 mg a day wasn't enough. 4 mg a day wasn't enough. Even 5 or 6 mg still didn't seem like enough. With Xanax at least a reach a point where I feel like it's enough and I can stop. Of course, everyone is different, so you really have to try the whole benzo collection if you want to know what's best for you.


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

What justifies taking benzos ,they keep telling me that's just a quick fix, they are addictive, they don't treat the real problem. ect. They say psycho therapy , like cbt is the best in the long run. That it is a proven therapy for sa. That you must face your anxiety with talk therapy, That drugs just mask the problems. ..I need to find another dr. I think.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

PBNC said:


> What's your dosage? It didn't work for me, but I wonder if my dose was too low...


.5mg twice a day for me. Although I'm probably going to stop now that I'm on the MAOI. The Klonopin which be used situationally now instead of daily for me just like what I did for the Xanax.

I'm seeing a therapist besides my p-doc and I believe that the drugs are just another tool to help with therapy. And "not a quick fix, take the drug, and you're set for life" sort of deal.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

guitarik said:


> What justifies taking benzos


The fact that I failed to have any positive response to the following drugs (and had various negative side effects):

-Paxil
-Prozac
-Lexapro
-Zoloft
-Effexor
-Serzone
-Buspar
-imipramine
-Zyprexa
-Abilify
-Neurontin

That's 4 SSRIs, an SNRI, a TCA, two antipsychotics, an anticonvulsant, and Serzone & Buspar that don't fit into any class -- and they were all total failures. If none of the above work, that doesn't leave a whole lot other than benzos. MAOIs would be an option that I've never tried, but they present danger in terms of food & drug interactions, plus they tend to have far more side effects than benzos.

Benzos have a number of advantages:

1) They act fast. No waiting 6-8 weeks for relief. More like an hour.

2) They are more effective than most other drugs (it can be argued if MAOIs may be superior to benzos).

3) Benzos have less side effects & tend to be better tolerated than many other drugs, like SSRIs.



guitarik said:


> they keep telling me that's just a quick fix, they are addictive, they don't treat the real problem. ect.


And a really slow fix would be better? I wonder if your doc drives to work (fast) or takes a slow walk?

Addiction is a greatly overblown issue, and that line of BS is commonly spewed by docs who know little about anxiety treatment. Psychiatrists who actually deal with anxiety patients every day get to see that SSRIs fall far short of the wonder drug status their TV ads suggest and see that benzo addiction is a rarity. Dependency is a real issue, but that happens even with things like Paxil.



guitarik said:


> They say psycho therapy , like cbt is the best in the long run.


For some patients it is the best, but many would be better able to do CBT with the help of a benzo.



guitarik said:


> I need to find another dr. I think.


 :agree


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

Hopefully I can find a pdr. that feels like you do. I tried paxil, didn't like the side effects, effexor up to 150 mg dose, which did nothing either. Regular talk therapy, again not really helpful due to not being able to open up do to anxiety. Since I'm on disability, money is an issue too. And that equals more anxiety!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Addiction is a greatly overblown issue, and that line of BS is commonly spewed by docs who know little about anxiety treatment. Psychiatrists who actually deal with anxiety patients every day get to see that SSRIs fall far short of the wonder drug status their TV ads suggest and see that benzo addiction is a rarity.


So it sounds like psychiatrists are the ones who prescribe benzos, more than gps? Maybe that's why I've had a problem getting it. I've never seen a psych.

And what's this 'p-doc' that I've seen here? Just a psychiatrist again?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> So it sounds like psychiatrists are the ones who prescribe benzos, more than gps? Maybe that's why I've had a problem getting it. I've never seen a psych.


In general, psychiatrists are more willing to prescribe benzos than GPs are. Of course, I did say in general. There are certainly exceptions. There are GPs who willingly prescribe benzos and there are also psychiatrists who are little benzo Nazis who wouldn't give out a benzo to anybody.



Zephyr said:


> And what's this 'p-doc' that I've seen here? Just a psychiatrist again?


Yeah, pdoc = psychiatrist.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I took Klonopin about 4-5 years ago and found it very helpful. The psychiatrist I'm seeing now didn't want to prescribe it to me though, because it can cause depression. He prescribed Lorazepam (Ativan) instead, which I've never taken before. I hope it works.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ShyViolet said:


> He prescribed Lorazepam (Ativan) instead, which I've never taken before. I hope it works.


That's one of the drugs my brother has been taking for the last 6 years. I'd rate Ativan as being on par with Xanax & Valium. I personally wouldn't want to use Ativan due to its cost. I have to pay for my own pills and my $32 alprazolam would equate to a $200+ lorazepam prescription.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> ShyViolet said:
> 
> 
> > He prescribed Lorazepam (Ativan) instead, which I've never taken before. I hope it works.
> ...


I found Lorazepam to be very cheap, I figured because it's the generic brand. I don't have insurance and I just came back from the pharmacy with a bottle of 30 1 mg pills costing $18. They knocked off $3 for some reason and charged me only $15 for it. Am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ShyViolet said:


> I found Lorazepam to be very cheap, I figured because it's the generic brand. I don't have insurance and I just came back from the pharmacy with a bottle of 30 1 mg pills costing $18. They knocked off $3 for some reason and charged me only $15 for it. Am I misunderstanding something?


Mine would cost so much as I take a huge amount. I get 150 2mg alprazolam for $32.

Lorazepam is half as potent as Xanax, so I'd need 300 2mg lorazepam and that would cost over $200.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm going to have to agree with Dr.Withhold.

I was on benzodiazepines for about two months. I felt great --- fluent, confident, even eloquent.

After I was taken off of them, I was where I started; worse, actually.

The point is, you can't be on benzodiazepines for the rest of your life - due to resistance issues -, and when it finally does come time to stop, you'll be back to where you began; maybe worse.

Talk therapy is the answer. For some it's near impossible, for others it's quite easy. But it is the only permanant solution.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> Talk therapy is the answer. For some it's near impossible, for others it's quite easy. But it is the only permanant solution.


Except when it doesn't work...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

RMJS said:


> ...you can't be on benzodiazepines for the rest of your life - due to resistance issues...


You're only 17. I know of people who have been on benzos continuously for longer than you've even been alive. What would you say about them? Tolerance to the anxiolytic effects of benzos is possible, but it's not typical.



RMJS said:


> ...and when it finally does come time to stop, you'll be back to where you began...


If we go with that logic then nobody should take blood pressure medication either, since as soon as they stop their blood pressure will soon return to excessively high levels. No statins either, as cholesterol will just return to excessive levels upon stopping them too. Benzos stop working when you stop taking them -- same as all other drugs.



RMJS said:


> Talk therapy is the answer. For some it's near impossible...


What about those who are simply too afraid to try it even when fully medicated? I hold the view that therapy is more than "near impossible", it's absolutely impossible for some, including myself. Would you disagree?


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

For a first medication - would Klonopin be a good choice? I am thinking about going to my GP and asking for some anti-anxiety meds as I've been experiencing anxiety attacks of late to the point where I can't bare them. (Though I've been experiencing this for years on an on and off basis).

However when I read things like this about Klonopin I'm confused:
http://www.benzo.org.uk/sctel4.htm

Maybe those people never had anxiety in the first place?


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

Honestly, I ended up with my script from an ER doc when my principal pulled me out of my kinder classroom to take me to crisis management when I was having a breakdown.

He wrote for 1mg, 3 times a day. I honestly do not know if my GP will rewrite for the script or not, but let me tell you what has been happening for me.

The klonopin has been a quick fix, I agree, and yes they are addictive in the long run. However, they are giving me the confidence to step out there and be myself. At first, I was taking them 3 times a day. But the more chances I have had to put myself out there confidently, I am finding I need them less and less. Therapy is doing wonders for me and I am finding that I am now skipping my middle dose. 

I take the morning dose, and usually one before bed to help me relax and sleep. But while I am working to uncover the sources of my anxiety and replace them with more effective and confident behavior, they are acting like my crutches. 

I really believe I will need them less and less, like you would with crutches, until I am walking on my own.

But that's my story. I am also doing quite a bit and working incredibly hard to overcome this.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Are all benzos equally effective? Or are there some that are more effective than others (in terms of probability of working)?


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

> Addiction is a greatly overblown issue, and that line of BS is commonly spewed by docs who know little about anxiety treatment. Psychiatrists who actually deal with anxiety patients every day get to see that SSRIs fall far short of the wonder drug status their TV ads suggest and see that benzo addiction is a rarity. Dependency is a real issue, but that happens even with things like Paxil.


I mentioned most of what you said to my husband, who is a pharmacist, because you always seem to make sense. He did however say, that because of their effects, that what makes them controlled substances and unfortunately the crackheads and abusers ruin it for the rest of us.

He even said that he strongly doubts that my regular doc will rewrite my script.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

jauggy said:


> Are all benzos equally effective? Or are there some that are more effective than others (in terms of probability of working)?


I am finding klonopin far superior to ativan. However, I was on .5 of ativan and 1mg of klonopin. Klonopin is also longer acting.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

For how long did you take Ativan and why did you change? Also for how long have you been taking Klonopin?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

christiem said:


> I mentioned most of what you said to my husband, who is a pharmacist, because you always seem to make sense. He did however say, that because of their effects, that what makes them controlled substances and unfortunately the crackheads and abusers ruin it for the rest of us.


I personally fail to find the "fun factor" in benzos that makes them a controlled substance. Frankly, they're very boring IMO. If one wants to get loaded with a downer drug for recreation I think a trip to the liquor store would be much more productive in meeting that goal than going through the trouble of getting benzos.

And benzos are only a Schedule IV controlled substance, the lowest level of control, so even the DEA doesn't think they're that much fun.

Yes, the junkies do like to ruin it for everybody else. Pain patients are treated like criminals because junkies like OxyContin (after the news media does everything but tell them to get a gun and ask for it by name when the rob the pharmacy tomorrow).

Almost the only people who abuse benzos are poly drug users, but they'd abuse anything they could get their hands on. They're not picky.



christiem said:


> He even said that he strongly doubts that my regular doc will rewrite my script.


But you have an inside source of information. Your hubby is a pharmacist, so I bet he either knows which docs are most liberal in prescribing benzos or could search his database to find the biggest prescribers in the area, so you know who to make an appointment with.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> But you have an inside source of information. Your hubby is a pharmacist, so I bet he either knows which docs are most liberal in prescribing benzos or could search his database to find the biggest prescribers in the area, so you know who to make an appointment with.


I never thought of using this valuable resource! :lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jauggy said:


> For a first medication - would Klonopin be a good choice?


It may be a fine choice, but you're not going to get it as your first med. You're virtually certain to get some SSRI to try, as that's the standard first line treatment.



jauggy said:


> However when I read things like this about Klonopin I'm confused:
> http://www.benzo.org.uk/sctel4.htm


As I recall, that's the site of Professor C. Heather Ashton, the grand queen of benzo bashing. She only blames benzos for everything under the sun including wife beating, murder, and blindness. If you're wondering how a benzo can make you blind, well, you have to crush it then put it in solution and inject it into your eye, causing an infection. I personally just swallow my Xanax and don't know of anyone who'd inject it into their eyes, but Ms. Ashton does. She has an endless supply of benzo horror stories and won't be happy till benzos are banned from the face of the Earth.

Her career is getting folks off benzos, so Ashton is only going to meet the extreme problem cases. She'll never meet those that benzos worked wonderfully for. Perhaps this helps explain her blatant bias.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> Her career is getting folks off benzos, so Ashton is only going to meet the extreme problem cases. She'll never meet those that benzos worked wonderfully for. Perhaps this helps explain her blatant bias.


Once again, she goes after those who abuse it and ruin it for the rest of us who truly experience success.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> jauggy said:
> 
> 
> > For a first medication - would Klonopin be a good choice?
> ...


Why do docs prescribe that first? I thought SSRIs had the worst side effects.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jauggy said:


> Are all benzos equally effective? Or are there some that are more effective than others (in terms of probability of working)?


I'm not aware of any general consensus. It seems to be an individual issue where you have to try it yourself to know what's best for you.

I know a woman who can't stand Xanax, but she thinks Ativan is great. To me they're the same.

Generally, Klonopin is used if you need constant medication as it's a longer acting benzo. Though a short acting benzo can be used numerous times a day if you don't mind taking a pill 4 times a day as I do with Xanax. Klonopin just doesn't work as well for me for whatever reason. Klonopin is also known for causing depression in a small number of patients; a problem Xanax doesn't have.

Short acting benzos like Xanax & Ativan are more often used when you just need a pill for as-needed use.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jauggy said:


> Why do docs prescribe that first? I thought SSRIs had the worst side effects.


1) Many SSRIs are still under patent, thus very profitable for drug companies which spend vast sums advertising them to the public and sending reps to your doctor's office to push their pills.

2) Many doctors suffer from benzo-phobia. They'd rather prescribe anything that's not a controlled substance and SSRIs fit the bill.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Could I just tell my GP - I'm too scared of trying an SSRI, could you prescribe me a benzo instead?


----------



## guitarik (Apr 18, 2006)

Isn't it true that SSRIs have little value in treating s.a? For me they just made the anxiety worse due to the side effects.


----------



## christiem (Mar 1, 2006)

SSRIs just seem so unpredictable. Yes, they can make it worse at first, and yes there are side effects that can be unbareable to some. But I think the bottom line is that the general concensus is that our problems are caused by chemical imbalances that SSRIs can control. And its all just a guess, since its not like there's a test or anything you can take to find out in the first place.

Share your concerns. Share what you've learned, you're still much more likely to end up on an SSRI or SSNRI than anything else. Or you'll just end up with a small dose benzo like I did at first. 
Want something good and strong, throw a good attack in public, have them carry you away in an ambulance and then perhaps you'll get some good stuff. I'm kidding of course. Good luck.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> As I recall, that's the site of Professor C. Heather Ashton, the grand queen of benzo bashing.


Know what's weird is, it's actually run by someone else. Named Ray Nimmo.
The parent site is http://www.benzo.org.uk/index.htm but he has the Ashton Manual on there. He also has a petition you can sign, to ban benzos worldwide, links about the dangers of antidepressants, and a "recovery forum". But Heather Ashton thanks him in her Introduction,



> I hope this booklet will provide information of value to benzodiazepine users unable to find advice elsewhere and perhaps raise awareness in the medical profession about the dangers of excessive or long-term benzodiazepine prescribing. The main credit for any use this monograph may be should go to Geraldine Burns in the USA, Rand M Bard in Canada, and *Ray Nimmo* and Carol Packer in the UK for their energy, enthusiasm and expertise in producing and distributing this booklet and making it available to people on the Internet throughout the world.


Go figure.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

jauggy said:


> Could I just tell my GP - I'm too scared of trying an SSRI, could you prescribe me a benzo instead?


I've tried that and been refused. As has been said here, a lot of doctors simply won't prescribe them. All I've been able to get are SSRI's (as well as Risperdal without even asking, go figure).


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for your answer. So what is the probablity of significant success (for reducing anxiety) using an SSRI?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

jauggy said:


> Thanks for your answer. So what is the probablity of significant success (for reducing anxiety) using an SSRI?


Probably less chance than a benzo would give, from what I hear. When I was on the maximum dose of Zoloft I felt pretty good, but that's just my case. Apparently benzos are the best drugs to eliminate anxiety.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

deanxit and klonopin is a best combination.


----------



## jonez (May 3, 2006)

ShyViolet said:


> I took Klonopin about 4-5 years ago and found it very helpful. The psychiatrist I'm seeing now didn't want to prescribe it to me though, because it can cause depression. He prescribed Lorazepam (Ativan) instead, which I've never taken before. I hope it works.


First off, hello everyone! I'm new at posting here but have been hovering for awhile. Thought I could give some advice on this though. ShyViolet, I tried alot of stuff that havn't worked out, but I have to say Lorazepam is really a good one. I havn't been on it long enough to give a full review but I definetly feel better on it. Good luck!


----------



## mkv213 (May 19, 2006)

Klonopin has been a miracle drug for me. I take 2mg early in the day and 2mg as needed if Anxiety arrises. I don't have a script for them but a friend is giving them to me. I'm also on Effexor which has done nill for anxiety, though the depression has subsided. 
I asked my Psych Dr. for a script for Klonopins but I was honest with them and let them know that I had a drug abuse history in the PAST. One Dr. wouldn't give me anything so i'm forced to try another Dr. 

I can't even leave the house on my worst days so what am I supposed to do, not live my life just because one Dr. is worried of me getting addicted to them? I mean I'll be taking Anti D's for the rest of my life...is that not a chemical dependence? I know when I stopped Paxil I became very suicidal...hence the lack of chemicals. I feel if the Klonopin works for me and gets me through my day, then so be it. Everyone I know tells me how much of a difference they see in me when I take them. I finally feel normal. No nervousness or anxiety. It doesn't even come in to my mind when I'm on Klonopin. 

I just hope I can get him to prescribe me 2mg 2xED from the get go. I have a high tolerance to drugs and I already know what dosage is effective for me. I don't want to waste my time laddering up and starting with .5mg. That wouldn't even do **** for a newborn.


----------



## JasonCubbies (Nov 2, 2009)

I was admitted to St. Elizabeth's hospital in Bellevile, IL for having a panic attack and suicidal thoughts, they put me on Celexa (anti-depressant) and klonopin... the best meds I have ever been on - the klonopin is amazing 1mg twice daily, I feel like a newborn adult.


----------



## cyndy (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm with you!!! i love klonopin also!!! without it i have to struggle to NOT be hermit.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah I agree Klonopin is great, high efficacy with virtually no side effects for me.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

I really love it too.

I don't take it every day though, but when I do I feel great. Needs to be a reasonable dose though. For some reason 0.5mg makes me tired and kills my mood, but 2mg energizes me. The problem is that it only seems to work like 20-25% of the time, the rest of the time it doesn't seem to matter what dose I take (and I'm talking like even in excess of 10mg taken all at once).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If I dont take my klonopin I feel like caca.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Klons. rule. Xanax sucks because of it's half life (4-6 hrs). Lorazepam is okay but doesn't pack the punch of Klons. good for tapering though. Due to its extremley long half life. You can also take klons. sublingually .It will hit those receptors faster and they taste like candy!:b


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

I love Klonopin too. I seem to have magically come out of a long depression in the last 2 weeks but I still have massive anxiety. If I could just get the doctor to prescribe klonopin for me I would be sorted. I can barely leave the house without massive anxiety and I have lots of generalised anxiety. Hopefully he sees that I need it to help get me out there again.


----------



## anxiousdave (Nov 2, 2010)

*Klonopin is AWESOME*

Ive been taking Klonopin for about 2 years for anxiety, and doctors are very reluctant to prescribe it mainly due to its misuse. I have to say there have been one or 2 occasions where i have misused them but im still here  however ive never gone back for a refill before its due and often forget to take it in the afternoon so i end up refilling late anyway.

I read in an earlier post of someone who had tried a whole range of antidepressants without any luck.

I had the same problem myself and all of the antidepressants i was prescribed were relatively new, Prozac and newer all of which sent me into a manic and often suicidal state, in particular Wellbutrin, i tried to kill myself after 8 weeks of that.

On the list in the earlier post i didnt notice the anti depressant im on now on the list. Trazadone! Its older and works differently from the others and after taking it always has a profound effect, feeling wobbly and almost drunk and tired - BUT as long as you take it before bed your fine and i have had no ill effects from it and my panic disorder symptoms have gone from 10-15 attacks a day to maybe 2/month without any manic moments or suicidal thoughts associated with the other anti depressants.

so in summary, I tried ativan (useless) Zanax(does that do anything at all?)
many so called newer anti depressants(all sent me loopy of made me feel like i didnt care)

My perfect solution / combination is

Klonopin 2mg twice daily
Trazadone 100mg once

I fricking love it! :clap for years i live with this disorder and smoking pot was my only relief! im now smoke free and almost anxiety free.

BIG SHOUT FOR CLONAZEPAM!


----------



## anxiousdave (Nov 2, 2010)

mkv213 said:


> Klonopin has been a miracle drug for me. I take 2mg early in the day and 2mg as needed if Anxiety arrises. I don't have a script for them but a friend is giving them to me. I'm also on Effexor which has done nill for anxiety, though the depression has subsided.
> I asked my Psych Dr. for a script for Klonopins but I was honest with them and let them know that I had a drug abuse history in the PAST. One Dr. wouldn't give me anything so i'm forced to try another Dr.
> 
> I can't even leave the house on my worst days so what am I supposed to do, not live my life just because one Dr. is worried of me getting addicted to them? I mean I'll be taking Anti D's for the rest of my life...is that not a chemical dependence? I know when I stopped Paxil I became very suicidal...hence the lack of chemicals. I feel if the Klonopin works for me and gets me through my day, then so be it. Everyone I know tells me how much of a difference they see in me when I take them. I finally feel normal. No nervousness or anxiety. It doesn't even come in to my mind when I'm on Klonopin.
> ...


I got my doc to give me 2mg tabs but had him make the script for 1/2 a tab every 4-6 hours as required (IT WAS CHEAPER). But i take them like you would want to 2mgx2. He was however reluctant to prescribe me it and made me try ativan 1st which due to its 1/2life was pretty ineffective. Throughout all this i charted my attacks rated them on a scale and when and how long they lasted. I had a friend give me klonopin and i charted that as well after about 8 weeks it was obvious that 4mg/day was making an huge difference so he prescribed it.

So, try making detailed charts of whats going on, if you took klonopin and try not to so you get a good comparison.

Good Luck


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Klonopin is a cool drug.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Klonopin is a very effacious drug. It works potently against anxiety of all types especially panic and social anxiety. Best benzo out there and only one I will take. Causes dependence, addiction and tolerance sets in for "some" of the drugs effects but not it's true anti-anxiety effects in me anyways and has been working well for years. Its no cure but it's a short term band-aid..a very potent one at that.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I took my first klonopin about 4 hours ago.. after about 30 minutes, the effects were cool. I wrote my entire history paper with the effects haha. I had taken it siting down, then i got up anout an hour later, and i felt like i was 6,000 lbs, haha and i was almost dizzy. Im not worrying too much, and i cant wait to see how i react to school. How did you feel when u were going out? were u worried that your anxietu would still be there? the heavy effects kinda died down after about 2, and i still feel kinda weird. 

Even tho the effects have died down, my creativity and intuition have shotten through the roof, and i feel really tired. Im only on 1mg amd im a big guy. Is this enough for me to not have anxiety at school? I feel..weird now...im not sure if im worrying or not...its weird.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

This had a diff't affect on me, compared to xnanax.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Positive said:


> This had a diff't affect on me, compared to xnanax.


Same here..xanax sucks and klonopin doesn't. Xanax is great for coming off harder drugs and when you need sleep but for daily anxiety ...nope. Klonopin doesn't make me dumb like xanax and doesnt make me tired. All benzos except Klonopin make me depressed and down..and very groggy but Klonopin doesnt at all! I'd rather NOT be on klonopin..or any benzo but it's definetly the only one that works for me so I continue to use it. Also xanax dependency and klonopin dependency are totally different. Xanax I had to take 3 times a day. If I was an hour late on my dose I'd get a serious panic attack..ones like I never got in my life. It frightened me alot. Coming off my anxiety sky-rocketed and I became depressed, introverted, shaky and an insomniac..I could go on with the withdrawal feelings. But klonopin I only take once a day. 1mg around 10 a.m. and I'm good all day. Some days I'll take 2mg or 1.5mg of klonopin depending on how I feel. I sometimes forget to take my klonopin and don't remember til the night and I can barely notice. Klonopin has a very long half life and when I came off in the past I cut down .25mg every week and I was fine. Klonopin wasn't hard to come off of compared to xanax. The strange thing is last summer I came off klonopin and I went 3 months without my anxiety flaring up again. It gave me some lasting benefits. When I quit xanax (through a 4 month taper) I still got major withdrawals. I have been on valium,ativan,lectopam,xanax,oxazepam and klonopin and none were as hard to quit as xanax. The one thing I remember about xanax withdrawal was the feeling of emptiness and I had no hope! Over time though I gained hope back but I thought xanax screwed me up permanetly..I wish xanax and it's withdrawal on noone..not even my worst enemy.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Klonopin.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to get myself some Klonopin and stop worrying


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Klonopin is not a long-term solution for SAD, GAD, Panic or depression. I've been on it 2 years, same dose and I know I am physically dependent on it. At this point it's probably not doing anything, just keeping me from going into withdrawal.

Klonopin did allow me to regain my life for awhile. Before Klonopin I was basically afraid to leave my house. Klonopin allowed me to go live in France for a month.

I've fallen into a deep depression. I doubt that has anything to do with Klonopin but I don't think it's helping. Klonopin has also done a number on my short-term memory. I guess like with everything you gotta weigh the risks and rewards.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

49erJT said:


> I'm a big fan of Klonopin for SA anxiety. I think that the tolerance is more of an issue for people who are wanting the sedating effect (insomniacs). I have been taking 0.50mg-1mg daily for 7-8 years and never had any issues with needing more. My dose has actually lowered from 1mg to 0.50 mg.
> 
> I tried all the SSRI's and I could not tolerate the side effects. Klonopin has been awesome though.


Totally agree. Clonazepam's sedative effects do go away and people think it's not working anymore. I have no problems sleeping and don't want the sedative effects. Clonazepam has other mechanisms of action than a gaba agonist. It also has effects on serotonin which are said to be not significant but they definetly are. It's the only benzo that has worked long term for me. EVERY other benzo gave out after a month or two but clonazepam has been working for me for 4 years now.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> It's the only benzo that has worked long term for me. EVERY other benzo gave out after a month or two but clonazepam has been working for me for 4 years now.


Yes, me too. Tolerance to other benzos occurred very rapidly. Clonazepam was the exception.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Kon said:


> Yes, me too. Tolerance to other benzos occurred very rapidly. Clonazepam was the exception.


It's because of it's effects on serotonin that you are benefiting from and that's why. there have been studies done showing that cloanzeoam unlike any other benzo actually has long lasting changes in anxiety even when stopped.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Canadian4Life said:


> It's because of it's effects on serotonin that you are benefiting from and that's why. there have been studies done showing that cloanzeoam unlike any other benzo actually has long lasting changes in anxiety even when stopped.


Yep, I posted that study on this site about 7-8 years ago, I think.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Kon said:


> Yep, I posted that study on this site about 7-8 years ago, I think.


Tats awesome. remember before you pump these drugs into your body do some research and dont ignore the negatives and just look at the positives. to make sure you dont make a mistake in taking a drug


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

WOW so many people found klonopin great.
to be honest it was too mild for me. It only sedated me that was it, it was not a stimulant or social anxiety killer like lorazepam was to me but then again most people who like or take to clonazepam also take to diazepam which i needed high doses off to feel the same as i would have on 2MG of lorazepam

even though clonazepam (klonopin) is longer acting that most benzos and supposedly the most potent next to Xanax, it just did not work that well but i have awful withdrawals from it like any other benzodiazepine, its not easy to come off of, maybe some people can come off it i do not know but its not something thats easy to come off so i would not get any disillusions that its a safe and non addictive drug

i rate it about 2.5/5 unless i take around 5-6MG of it


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

orbit55 said:


> At this point it's probably not doing anything, just keeping me from going into withdrawal.


I'm taking the smallest dose possible (0.50mg) to get the positive effects without making me tired and depressed.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> I personally never liked Klonopin. 2 mg a day wasn't enough. 4 mg a day wasn't enough. Even 5 or 6 mg still didn't seem like enough.


Agree. Finally I quit the drug after using it for 2 months. I have been away from drugs ever since but visiting a doc tomorrow. I just can't do without them anymore


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I needed 8mg Klonopin / day, anthying less wouldn't do the trick.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

I just started taking klonopin again after a several month break, and as it's kicking in all I can say is :boogie:yes such a feeling of relief and talkativeness. It's too bad about tolerance and withdrawal though. I'm not 100% sure that it's worth it, but I go through it anyway cause I love feeling anxiety free. I think I'll taper off of it again in about 3 months and take a 3 month break and repeat the cycle that way. 3 months on, 3 months off. I take 1.5mg/day and that does the trick for me until I build a tolerance.

If anyone has a better system for coping with tolerance issues, I'd love to hear them. I think it can be a useful drug if you have a good plan.

I'm lucky to have a pretty liberal neurologist because I've tried to get klonopin from my psychiatrist and got the run around while she prescribed me every useless drug she could think of just to avoid klonopin. Made me feel kind of sub-human because my suggestion of klonopin was blatantly ignored without any explanation.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

You don't need full 3 months to loose tolerance, 2-4 weeks should be enough in general.


----------



## FateFilter (Nov 12, 2010)

Medline said:


> You don't need full 3 months to loose tolerance, 2-4 weeks should be enough in general.


Cool. That's great news. See, this isn't so bad if somebody tells you how to use it properly.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Medline said:


> You don't need full 3 months to loose tolerance, 2-4 weeks should be enough in general.


i don't think that's right. benzo tolerance can be very long lasting, even permanent to a degree. once you have built a tolerance, even if you stay clean for a long period your tolerance will go right back to where it was almost after a few days back on benzos.


----------



## mykidsmomx4 (Nov 19, 2010)

Interesting discussion! I've never taken klonopin, but my college-age son takes it for the tics he gets with Tourette Syndrome. He wishes he didn't need to take any meds, but he does seem to like klonopin. He has had to fine tune the timing/amount of his doses so he gets the help with his tics without getting too sleepy. I think he splits his daily amount into 3 doses.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

49erJT said:


> Try coming off it and see how you feel. That's what I did and realized (after several months of hell) how much I needed it to function.
> 
> I'm taking the smallest dose possible (0.50mg) to get the positive effects without making me tired and depressed. I really think if you have anxiety that is _constant_ throughout the day then you can really appreciate the effects Klonopin can has on your body and mind. It slows things down a bit and that is extremely helpful for someone like myself. It actually gives me a fighting chance at being able to function in this world.
> 
> I know someone who recently stopped Klonopin after several years use and he claims to feel much better. I attribute his feeling better more to the fact that he smokes granddaddy purp 24/7. But hey, to each his own right.


Dude, I've been on it like over 2 years. 2 mg/daily + up to .5mg prn. I have an idea what I am talking about. It messes with your body. I would even go so far and say it may be rotting my body.

I've never been the same since being on it. It has affected my memory and quick thinking. While in school, simple questions like I would instantly know the answer to takes me minutes to get off the tip of my tongue.

If I find success with Celexa, I'm going off that crap. If not, I may have to face reality I cannot live without Klonopin.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> i don't think that's right. benzo tolerance can be very long lasting, even permanent to a degree. once you have built a tolerance, even if you stay clean for a long period your tolerance will go right back to where it was almost after a few days back on benzos.


Well, it worked for me... 3 months on 8mg Klonopin, ~2-3 weeks on phenobarbital to loose tolerance without w/d symptoms and then Klonopin again. But my tolerance to GABAergics has always been high.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

0


----------

